# deputy pleads guilty



## ride_lite (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/05/08/BACI17H9C4.DTL&feed=rss.bayarea


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

> Deputy James Council, 28, entered his pleas before Judge David Cena of Santa Clara County Superior Court. Council is expected to be sentenced June 25 to four months in county jail in the deaths of Matt Peterson, 29, of San Francisco and Kristy Gough, 30, of San Leandro.
> 
> *Council will be eligible to serve that time in a sheriff's furlough program or in home detention*, authorities said. He will also be required to perform 800 hours of community service, said Deputy District Attorney Ray Mendoza.


Nice. He doesn't even have to spend any time in jail. For killing two people. I wonder if the average citizen can pull off this deal, or is this only for cops?

More and more it is clear that if you want to kill someone, make sure they are riding a bike, then run into them with your car. Oops. My bad.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I heard about this on the radio earlier this afternoon. I’m really having mixed feelings about the outcome.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> "We're discussing what impact this could have on his job with the sheriff,"


Unbelievable.



> More and more it is clear that if you want to kill someone, make sure they are riding a bike, then run into them with your car. Oops. My bad


Yep. I'd like to hold our law enforcement officers to a higher driving standard. Surprised he stuck with the "I fell asleep" instead the ol' stand-by 'I thought the gas pedal was the brake pedal.'



> Prosecutors have concluded that Council was not engaged in serious reckless driving, such as running a stoplight, and had no drugs or alcohol in his system at the time of the crash.


I guess I missed something. I thought the rumor was that he wasn't even tested.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

He keeps his job but is demoted:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/06/06/BAK7181IQE.DTL


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Dr_John said:


> He keeps his job but is demoted:
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/06/06/BAK7181IQE.DTL


Absolutely sickening. Bare minimum, Council should've been *FIRED*, and spent a year in jail, no home detention bullsh*t. 

But, absent protests/some sort of campaign to the contrary, the loser gets to keep a job with the department, even after *killing* two people.

Also, the policy that contributed to whole mess (making personnel work 12-hour shifts on consecutive days) needs to be re-examined.
.


----------

